# Marshall AVT 150 Valvestate 2000



## String Seraphim (Feb 12, 2006)

I was just wondering if any body has every played on this amp before. Just wanna get some opinions on it since ive been searchin for a new amp and am on quite the low budget. Any feedback would make this dude smile.


----------



## Freddie (Feb 12, 2006)

You mean the combo or the head?

I own the combo and has been my main amp for a few years already. I think it's a pretty good amp but opinions are pretty contrasting on this one. Some guys love it and some hate it.

I personally love the OD2 channel and the Ac. simulator (I barely use the other two) and the effects are nice even though you can only dial one at a time. 

I'm not sure what's really on your mind so if you have any specific concern about how the amp works let me know and I'll help you out.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 12, 2006)

i'd say they're ok amps. but for the price i'm sure you can find somthing that can walk all over it.


----------



## String Seraphim (Feb 12, 2006)

Im talkin about the head. Ive been shopping for amps on the evilbay for a while now and my price range is pretty slim so i cant buy anything new. Im pretty much lookin to buy a new head and 4X12 cab. i was just tryin to get some feeback on his amp cus id seen it for pretty cheap on he bay. Any other suggstions would be really helpful though.


----------



## Freddie (Feb 13, 2006)

If you are lookin for a head, go for a full-valve one.


----------



## Drew (Feb 13, 2006)

You know, I'm going to offer a strange suggestion. 

If you're on a budget and want a Valvestate, buy the MG100 head. Honestly, you're paying a siginificant upcharge for a single 12ax7 in the preamp. One tube (two gain stages) isn't nearly enough to produce that kind of overdrive across two channels, so really you're buying an amp with a good amount of solid state assist in the preamp anyway. So, you could pay a couple hundred for a mostly solid state head, or just bite the bullet, buy an all solid state head, and get essentially the same thing for quite a bit less. 

I've actually heard some recordings done on a MG100 stack that weren't half bad, either - if you like the marshall sound, it's not a bad amp. 

Also worth checking in the price range is Ibanez's Tone Blaster line - less "marshall-y," but more vicious and "modern" toned.


----------



## Shannon (Feb 13, 2006)

^ Agreed. 

The MG series is an incredible amp. I used an MG100 for 2 years before switching to a rack. Lately, I've been seriously considering getting another one because I'm not using nearly as many effects as I once was (the reason I went to a rack setup). To hear an MG in action, listen to Riggs (Rob Zombie) and Wayne Static's (Static X) tone. Crushing!


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 13, 2006)

^ i'd take an MG100 over an AVT anyday. the older valvestates are a different story however...


----------



## String Seraphim (Feb 14, 2006)

I have heard some pretty good things about Ibanez Tone Blasters maybe ill see if mah local guitar center has on the floor and test it out. Thanks for the input guys appreciate it.


----------

